# Comment reconnaître un faux (photocopie) Ipad du vrai?



## SHABBOTIL (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!
Je voudrais savoir comment reconnaître un Ipad faux ou une photocopie d'un vrai?
Ce qui me fait vous posez cette question,c'est qu'en regardant certaines annonces,vu les prix affichés,et les photos misent,j'ai du mal à discerner un vrai Ipad d'un faux.
Que dois-je faire pour reconnaître le faux du vrai?
Vu tout ce qui se vend sur internet,alors,je me méfie de ce coté là aussi,pour ne pas par la suite tomber dans le panneau.
J'attends vos réponses,s'il vous plaît,merci.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2011)

Acheter dans des magasins / sites Internet ayant pignon sur rue.

Dès lors qu'on achète par ex. d'occasion, sur un site Internet, sans voir le produit, il n'y a aucun certitude de ne pas se faire fourguer une copie. Donc en cas de doute : courage, fuyons !


PS de toute façon, celui que veut te vendre une copie te mettra forcément la photo "d'un vrai" Autrement il faut faire un échange de visu


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Juin 2011)

Si l'annonce indique à endre "Ipad 2, 500 gigas à vendre pour 50 euros"..... Ben c'est un signe.


----------



## Ealdu (28 Juin 2011)

De tout façon tu n'auras jamais du 100% de sécurité  
Même du neuf tu peux tomber sur le modèle défectueux , alors!

Pour l'occasion il faut se poser moins de questions et se lancer.  Dis-toi que le vendeur est dans le même cas que toi. Et ne pas hésiter à accepter de payer la sécurité par exemple: utiliser paypal....

Heureusement il n'y a pas que des arnaqueurs sur le web!!!!


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> *Que dois-je faire pour reconnaître le faux du vrai?*



l'avoir en mains

et l'allumer


----------



## RKei (28 Juin 2011)

oui, tu verras la différence très rapidement !


----------



## Larme (28 Juin 2011)

Pour discerner le vrai du faux, tu peux déjà regarder les spécificités techniques. Quant au visuel, faut en avoir vu en vrai déjà...
En bref, seule l'expérience te le dira...


----------



## SHABBOTIL (28 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Acheter dans des magasins / sites Internet ayant pignon sur rue.
> 
> Dès lors qu'on achète par ex. d'occasion, sur un site Internet, sans voir le produit, il n'y a aucun certitude de ne pas se faire fourguer une copie. Donc en cas de doute : courage, fuyons !
> 
> ...


Comme je le disait dans un précédent post,concernant l'estimation d'un Ipad sur M2S,moi je compte faire un échange contre ce dernier.
Mais voilà,je vois beaucoup d'annonces,et c'est vrai,que je voudrais discerner le faux du vrai,tout en regardant l'annonce.
C'est sûre que je compte faire l'échange de visu,mais tout en ayant déjà vu des Ipad dans des boutiques,genre FNAC,Darty et autres,je voudrais savoir comment reconnaître si c'est un vrai ou pas quand je l'aurais dans les mains,avant de conclure la transaction.
Car je pense qu'il y a des copies chinoises qui pilule,tout comme les Iphone,alors,c'est une précaution à prendre pour ne pas se faire avoir,une fois arrivé chez soi.


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Juin 2011)

Alors un l'étape du M2S trop surcoté, ensuite l'étape de la copie chinoise.... Mon conseil est si sur M2S tu entres en contact avec un mec qui te propose un Ail Path 3 de 600 gigas à 20 euros et qu'il roule les "r" avec un accent chinois et te propose l'échange sous le pont de Barbès un vendredi soir à minuit........... Alors fuis!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> Car je pense qu'il y a des copies chinoises qui *pilule* ... ...


Ca c'est certain !!!!!!! Un soir, je me suis fait refourguer de l'aspirine peinte en bleu pour du Viagra ... j'te dis pas la soirée que j'ai passée !
Et en plus, j'ai eu mal de tête ... un comble !
:rateau:


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Juin 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ca c'est certain !!!!!!! Un soir, je me suis fait refourguer de l'aspirine peinte en bleu pour du Viagra ... j'te dis pas la soirée que j'ai passée !
> Et en plus, j'ai eu mal de tête ... un comble !
> :rateau:




Sans vouloir en rajouter à ta peine vu le prix que t'as payé pour ton aspirine, le mec il t'a bien b...é  C'était donc pas totalement une soirée perdue alors...T'étais juste pas du bon côté....


----------



## SHABBOTIL (30 Juin 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ca c'est certain !!!!!!! Un soir, je me suis fait refourguer de l'aspirine peinte en bleu pour du Viagra ... j'te dis pas la soirée que j'ai passée !
> Et en plus, j'ai eu mal de tête ... un comble !
> :rateau:





Lefenmac a dit:


> Sans vouloir en rajouter à ta peine vu le prix que t'as payé pour ton aspirine, le mec il t'a bien b...é  C'était donc pas totalement une soirée perdue alors...T'étais juste pas du bon côté....



Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!
Comment pouvez-vous faire avancer un post avec des âneries pareilles.
Grandissez un peu messieurs,soyez un peu sérieux.
C'est désolant!
Mais bon,par rapport aux conseils des autres,je saurais comment faire.
Merci à tous.
Cordialement votre!


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Juin 2011)

Shabbotil à ta question on pourrait répondre simplement.... Ben on s'adapte vu le niveau de tes questions, c'est ça l'intelligence savoir s'adapter à tous et à toutes les circonstances.... Moi quand je vais au zoo devant l'enclos des ânes je ne commence pas à disserter sur la phénoménologie de l'esprit mais je l'imite pour l'attirer vers moi......  Ne prends pas la comparaison pour toi c'est juste un exemple.......


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (30 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Shabbotil à ta question on pourrait répondre simplement.... Ben on s'adapte vu le niveau de tes questions, c'est ça l'intelligence savoir s'adapter à tous et à toutes les circonstances.... Moi quand je vais au zoo devant l'enclos des ânes je ne commence pas à disserter sur la phénoménologie de l'esprit mais je l'imite pour l'attirer vers moi......  Ne prends pas la comparaison pour toi c'est juste un exemple.......


Mince je viens de comprendre pourquoi j'arrive jamais à attirer les ânes quand j'en vois...


----------



## SHABBOTIL (30 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Shabbotil à ta question on pourrait répondre simplement.... Ben on s'adapte vu le niveau de tes questions, c'est ça l'intelligence savoir s'adapter à tous et à toutes les circonstances.... Moi quand je vais au zoo devant l'enclos des ânes je ne commence pas à disserter sur la phénoménologie de l'esprit mais je l'imite pour l'attirer vers moi......  Ne prends pas la comparaison pour toi c'est juste un exemple.......



Re!
Ma question n'a rien de bête,je demande une information,concernant un sujet,il simple de me répondre normalement.
Car on peut avoir des doutes sur certaines choses,sans savoir comment déceler le vrai du faux,tout en croyant bien faire.
Et pour cela je m'adressais à plus expérimentés que moi,merci.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

ne serais tu pas un peu susceptible toi ? 

:mouais:


----------



## SHABBOTIL (30 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ne serais tu pas un peu susceptible toi ?
> 
> :mouais:


Non,pas du tout!
Mais bon,je cherche juste à me renseigner,et il y a ceux qui se permettent de moquer de la tête des autres.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

relax

c'est pas marqué "la poste" ici ! :rateau:

beaucoup de gens vont et viennent pour mette leur grain de sel, s'amuser, aider, et tout se passe en général dans la bonne humeur.

et là, franchement, c'est plus de la boutade gentillette que de la méchanceté 

allez, ciao et bonne continuation


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!
> Comment pouvez-vous faire avancer un post avec des âneries pareilles.
> Grandissez un peu messieurs,soyez un peu sérieux.
> C'est désolant!
> ...


Si tu as été vexé par ma boutade, je te prie de bien vouloir m'en excuser ... en effet, il n'est pas dans mes habitudes (et les plus anciens te le confirmeront) de blesser qui que ce soit, que du contraire !
En toute amitié !
TheBig


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si tu as été vexé par ma boutade, je te prie de bien vouloir m'en excuser ... en effet, il n'est pas dans mes habitudes (et les plus anciens te le confirmeront) de blesser qui que ce soit, que du contraire !
> En toute amitié !
> TheBig




faux-cul


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> faux-cul


J'étais devant deux choix ... soit m'excuser, soit "rentrer dans le lard" ... je dois probablement commencer à vieillir...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juin 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'étais devant deux choix ... soit m'excuser, soit "rentrer dans le lard" ... je dois probablement commencer à vieillir...



On va dire ça comme ça


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2011)

guiguess a dit:


> c'est pas bien malin de répondre ca ! ce n'est pas la question vous etes hors sujet



Merci de cette instructive intervention


----------

